# Stripping larger cable..



## falconc12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask if there is any better ways to strip large cable other than using my knife. The knife works great its just sometimes it slips and I'm thinking wow luck) that didn't catch my hand.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

falconc12 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to ask if there is any better ways to strip large cable other than using my knife. The knife works great its just sometimes it slips and I'm thinking wow luck) that didn't catch my hand.


Never cut towards your hand.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nail it up between 2 fence posts as tight as you can get it, once you get the knack for holding your knife on the right angle you will be able to shave a strip off the entire length like a hand plane on wood. Then just pull the rest off.

(Sorry assumed the OP was reffering to scrap)


----------



## falconc12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ya I know cutting away and such its just for example if I'm terminating some 500s of something I like to go around in a circle on the sheathing and then cut a strip of and twist. Its the going around part where it slips sometimes.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I always pencil the insulation to prevent damaging the conductor.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Always like to put the edge weapon gloves on before I use a knife. I hate donating blood right out of my hands.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

falconc12 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to ask if there is any better ways to strip large cable other than using my knife. The knife works great its just sometimes it slips and I'm thinking wow luck) that didn't catch my hand.


I use one of these, especially if I'm working live. They are easy to hold on to with insulated gloves, and they work on the back pull. I keep them razor sharp also.


----------



## falconc12 (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought about getting one of those hook knives and keeping it sharp. The only time I have used one was another guys and It was just on romex sheathing. He kept it dull I guess he thinks it works better dull for that application.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Depending on how big you are talking you can use a pair of mini loppers to cut the casing on alot of bigger wire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> I use one of these, especially if I'm working live. They are easy to hold on to with insulated gloves, and they work on the back pull. I keep them razor sharp also.


I wouldn't trust the blade on a linoleum knife, I'd be afraid it would snap and cause a serious injury. I do use a lineman's knife and have good luck with it.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

If the wire is real cold- hit it with a hammer and it will fall off. They do make a lot of types of cutters that fit in your cordless and will spin it off. Have to have the wire straight and round so if it was cut with bolt cutters it needs hit with a hammer to get it round


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

A pipe cutter works. Just have to makes sure not to ring the copper.
They also make attachments for the end of drills that are slick. Just about have to have one for every size though.
I use a razor knife, if it begins to get dull replace it , dull knifes are when you start to cut yourself.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

There is nothing that works as good as a sharp knife. If you're worried about knicking yourself, put on a thin pair of leather gloves and go like hell.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

falconc12 said:


> I thought about getting one of those hook knives and keeping it sharp. The only time I have used one was another guys and It was just on romex sheathing. He kept it dull I guess he thinks it works better dull for that application.


Dull blades work best on stripping romex and UF, especially if your heavy handed. Too easy to slice into the conductor(s).


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wouldn't trust the blade on a linoleum knife, I'd be afraid it would snap and cause a serious injury. I do use a lineman's knife and have good luck with it.


I use this knife when stripping a live conductor. Easy to grip with gloves on and the insulted handle is added protection and I like stripping on the back pull. One hand holds the live wire and the other hand strips without manipulating the live conductor much. If the blade is sharp there is not much pressure on the knife.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We have some jobs that don't allow knives. If you absolutely have to use one, the safety person will evaluate the situation and fill out a bunch of paperwork. Then it has to be an approved knife, kevlar arm guard, and cut resistant gloves. What a hassle.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> We have some jobs that don't allow knives. If you absolutely have to use one, the safety person will evaluate the situation and fill out a bunch of paperwork. Then it has to be an approved knife, kevlar arm guard, and cut resistant gloves. What a hassle.


 This is becoming more and more common. One of the last big jobs I was on they would give you scissors.:blink:
Its like, whats next a crayon because a pencil is to dangerous.:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> This is becoming more and more common. One of the last big jobs I was on they would give you scissors.:blink:
> Its like, whats next a crayon because a pencil is to dangerous.:laughing:


These are the same jobs we have to tie off at 4' and tie off the ladder as well, and don't get caught walking up or down stairs without one hand on the railing.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> These are the same jobs we have to tie off at 4' and tie off the ladder as well, and don't get caught walking up or down stairs without one hand on the railing.


 Yep thats the job/contractor.:laughing: It took more time to get a yo yo in the rafters then do do the work.:laughing:
I think its insurance for the larger companies requiring some of the crazy regulation's. Gotta say though, if you are tied off if your going above 4' how ya gonna get hurt?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> I use one of these, especially if I'm working live. They are easy to hold on to with insulated gloves, and they work on the back pull. I keep them razor sharp also.


What do you use to keep it sharp?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> Gotta say though, if you are tied off if your going above 4' how ya gonna get hurt?


Just when you have to get to your anchor point.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What do you use to keep it sharp?


 This sharpener works for mine.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use this tool, #4 to 500 MCM

Ripley 4x4-Plus Cable End Stripper
Code: 36000-XXX
$114.90 
http://m.jharlen.com/aebuac.html


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What do you use to keep it sharp?


Just a sharping stone and some leather.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> We have some jobs that don't allow knives. If you absolutely have to use one, the safety person will evaluate the situation and fill out a bunch of paperwork. Then it has to be an approved knife, kevlar arm guard, and cut resistant gloves. What a hassle.


 That sounds like a plant I do quite a bit of work at. The plant manager finally stepped in and gave us the ok to use knives. A lot of the work that we do for them is T&M and they got tired of paying for all the time it took to do all the paperwork. 
That's a stupid rule anyway, I've been packing a knife with me since I was about 10 years old and I have yet to lose a limb because of it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It just becomes like any other new rule. You bitch about for while, but then it becomes part of your everyday work practice. Hard to get new hires up to speed sometimes with all of the different rules.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Never cut towards your hand.


You got it wrong:

Always cut towards your friend.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

OaklandElec said:


> You got it wrong:
> 
> Always cut towards your friend.


 Cut towards your chum not your thumb. You can always replace a chum


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

backstay said:


> I use this tool, #4 to 500 MCM
> 
> Ripley 4x4-Plus Cable End Stripper
> Code: 36000-XXX
> ...


dammit, now i have to buy that.:thumbup:


----------

